# Seiko Worldtimer Quartz



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I had nearly reached 45 years of age without owning a quartz multi dial when I saw this







.

You may, looking at the above, decide that I should have held out longer














.

I love the way the little hands whizz around as you change timezones







.

I love the quick set alarm and it's ghostly chime







.

I love the cyclops that makes the top dial easier to read







.

I even love the golden bezel







.

Strap will have to go though







.

( Sellers pic. used with permission - thanks Ewan







)


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> I had nearly reached 45 years of age without owning a quartz multi dial when I saw this


Oh Joy....a lost Soul has seen the light......


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

raketakat said:


> I had nearly reached 45 years of age without owning a quartz multi dial when I saw this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About another 45 years mate.









Seriously, it could grow on me as I am a sucker for ANY watch with world cities on the bezel, I used to marvel at similar watches when I was a kid. You will not lose anything if you decide to sell because MIke will snap your hands off.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Having your hands snapped off does not sound too inviting:lol:









At least its quartz,thats a start Ian


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roger said:


> > I had nearly reached 45 years of age without owning a quartz multi dial when I saw this
> 
> 
> Oh Joy....a lost Soul has seen the light......
> ...


Hallelujah brother......


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> MIke will snap your hands off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nahh. Mike likes those 'orrible, cheap, Swiss, mechanical ones that nouveau riche, spoilt kids had.

Not sophisticated horologie (sic) like what this one is







.

I believe you have one or two yourself














.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Having your hands snapped off does not sound too inviting:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have I found a watch you don't like Alex





















?

Oh, I forget , you don't like ANY now







.


----------

